# Input and Graphs



## karengocml (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi guys, 
I picked up a great new web gig… but may be in over my head. The boss wants to have his brokers log information into the private side of the website and have a graph update automatically so he can view real time statistics of sales and status. Can anyone guide me which way to make this happen

Thanks, 
Karen (web mistress) 
[email protected]
www.gocml.com


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You can create graphs using GD with PHP. GD ma also work under ASP, but I'm not sure about that.


----------

